# Twist had Twins!!



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

We are thrilled to announce that Dill's XM FrenchTwist has just blessed us with twins! One doe one buck! We could not be happier or more proud! Momma was amazing!

Irish Roots Acres 
Nigerian Dwarf Goats


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Congratulations!! They are adorable


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks so much! They are our first kids ever


Irish Roots Acres 
Nigerian Dwarf Goats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Sweet! Congrats

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Cute  Congrats!


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Yay!!! Beautiful babies! Were you there for the delivery tell us other first timers all about it.



Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

I was there!! Luckily Twist is a veteran and this was her third freshening. She progressed super fast! She was fine this morning no discharge or signs of labor. We went down around two to check her and she was talking softly and panting much like a dog. We watched her and she got up and laid down a lot and was contracting.

A bubble appeared and then dangles as a fluid filled sack. About five min later she started pushing and the first kid presented one foot and a head but she pushed her out no problem!

Ten min later she laid back down and pushed out the buck in normal presentation.

She is a fantastic mommy! All we had to do was clean off their face and use a bulb aspirator to clear their airway. It was awesome! She passed the placenta after about 30 min. So proud of my girl! 


Irish Roots Acres 
Nigerian Dwarf Goats


----------



## Sea2ShoreFarm (Feb 18, 2014)

Adorable! Congrats!


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

So I take it you are still waiting on Dublin to kid? Can't wait to see those cuties also. Also interested to see how many that poor uncomfortable girl has baking in there lol


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## goatlover35 (Feb 24, 2014)

Aweeeeee name them Mannish and Helga!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , how adorable ! Congratulations to you 
What precious little babies they are !
Enjoy them


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Aww. Super cute! Love seeing all the new babies❤


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

So Dublin had her babies!! They are so darn cute!!!









One doe one buck!

Irish Roots Acres 
Nigerian Dwarf Goats


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awwww... sweet! Congrats

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Congrats they are beautiful! I was sure she had more than two in there she was so big. Glad they are all healthy and happy 


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

Adorable!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

So cute


----------

